# tehdä numero



## Gavril

I don't understand _tehdä numeroa_ below:
_
Hän onkin sitä mieltä, ettei vanhempien luona asumisesta ole syytä tehdä numeroa._

"She also believes that there is no reason to [make a number??] about living at her parents' house."

Auttaisitteko? Kiitos, toivon ettei lumi haittaa teitä liikaa ...


----------



## japanilainen

Gavril said:


> Auttaisitteko? Kiitos, toivon ettei lumi haittaa teitä liikaa ...




There hasn't been much snow yet in this neck of the woods, but it's way too cold for me to bear (-25 degrees, anyone?)

Edit: that's -13 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## hui

"She also believes that there is no reason to* make a big deal* about living at her parents' house."


----------



## sakvaka

Make a fuss.


----------

